# Hot Girl and the GT-R (Wallpaper Gallery)



## Shinkaze (Jun 29, 2008)

So here are some more pictures from last Wednesday's filming. I've got a batch of "Serious" photos with cars and such, but hey....why not snap a few of the lovely Miss Torque.tv, no?

Click to view Wallpaper Gallery


This new Season of Head to Head will be going up on StreetFire in a few weeks, I can't share the results, but can confirm both my stock GT-R and the COBB tunning GT-R participated.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

nice pics but the photographer needs to clean the sensor on the SLR camera, notice they all have splodges in the same place.

Its a bugger to clean on most cameras but worth it


----------



## Shinkaze (Jun 29, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> nice pics but the photographer needs to clean the sensor on the SLR camera, notice they all have splodges in the same place.
> 
> Its a bugger to clean on most cameras but worth it


Yes, that would be me. Our real photographer is doing a shoot with the Top Gear guys on the Gumpert Apollo. So this is what you get when you put an expensive piece of equipment in my novice hands.....but hey, at least I have the girl in frame :thumbsup:


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

may i suggest a bucket of soapy suds and a sponge next time

you can get more interesting angles then


----------



## Shinkaze (Jun 29, 2008)

Eric GTR said:


> may i suggest a bucket of soapy suds and a sponge next time
> 
> you can get more interesting angles then


LOL, good point!


----------



## thelasertron (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi I was looking to upgrade my pads and brake fluid on my r35? can any one recommend the performance friction pad over yellowstuff??

and which one are noisier?

ta:thumbsup:


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

thelasertron said:


> Hi I was looking to upgrade my pads and brake fluid on my r35? can any one recommend the performance friction pad over yellowstuff??
> 
> and which one are noisier?
> 
> ta:thumbsup:


Wow random question on this old thread :chairshot:chairshot:chairshot


----------

